# Quick newb question



## buccosnation (Feb 17, 2015)

Gonna make my first attempt at smoking cheese. I Know that you shouldn't let the cheese get over 70-75 in the smoker. It has been single digits to mid teens here in PA lately. My question is do I set my MES30 to a certain temp with my Amazin pellet smoker or do I just put the cheese in and let my Amazin pellet smoker do the work?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 17, 2015)

AMNPS only, place cheese as far away as possible.

Have fun.

Tom


----------



## superdave (Feb 17, 2015)

I've done 2 cheese smokes, not in MES, but yesterday's smoke went off awesome.  I added a rack with a foil pan of sand.  The heat sink effect took 20 degrees off my previous smoker box temp.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 17, 2015)

I use a mes and amazin to smoke my cheese.

When its that cold I preheat the mes to 100 degrees to get a good draft going.  Then turn it off and put the cheese in.

The draft helps keep the dust going.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 18, 2015)

SuperDave said:


> I've done 2 cheese smokes, not in MES, but yesterday's smoke went off awesome.  I added a rack with a foil pan of sand.  The heat sink effect took 20 degrees off my previous smoker box temp.


Congratulations on your awesome smoke.  I'm sure your tip will help many also.  What's your thoughts on freezing it during warmer weather?

Tom


----------



## superdave (Feb 18, 2015)

Tom,

Full disclosure of my set up is as follows:

Went to Home Depot and bought a couple large ceramic tiles ($4/ea) and cut them to rack size.  These make a fantastic heat deflector in their own right.  Adding a rack with the sand pan and a turkey pan of ice under my cheese gave me a 65 - 70 degree box temp for the duration of my smoke.  Outside ambient temp was around 50 degrees.  I think with warmer weather, it would be almost impossible to overcome the ambient temps plus heat gain from the Amazing pellet smoker or whatever heat source one is using.  A Smoke Daddy might get it done though since the burn is occurring outside the smoke box.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 18, 2015)

Love ingenuity.  To help overcome the ambient and heat from the AMNPS you can consider the Smoke Daddy (I have two, Kahuna and Magnum) As it would help a bit.  Considering you have an AMNPS, consider the mailbox type mod.  Not only will it provide a cooler smoke, there will be much less creosote applied to your product.

The following is what I have to choose from.  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

It will be Good !!

Gary


----------



## mfreel (Feb 23, 2015)

It's booger-freezin' cold!!!!!  Your MES won't heat up too much.  Keep to the top 2 racks and try not to put anything on the 3rd rack above the AMNPS.  If it makes you feel better, smoke after the sun goes down.  Better start stocking up now!  We're going to be complaining about having to mow the lawn and how hot it is in a few weeks!!!!


----------

